# Happy 6 months Mr. Frodo!!!



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

In 6 months he went from this.....
(at 3 weeks)
















To this!!!!!

















65.7 lbs of beautiful boy!
Happy 1/2 year to the guy who beat the rainbow bridge 6 months ago!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah Frodo!!! Happy 6 months to you, you beautiful boy.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

He has been nothing but a blessing in this house! I am so glad he crossed my path!


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

He certainly is a beautiful boy! 
Happy half-birthday, Frodo!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

He is so beautiful. Happy Birthday Frodo


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday, Frodo! What a good-looking dog! He looks very dignified too.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Look at him and his chest all puffed up! What a handsome man! Happy 6 months!!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Frodo! He looks like such a happy guy.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy belated birthday Frodo! He looks so handsome with his beautiful blond head and his happy boy expression.

I'm so sorry I missed this earlier, my head was in a bin on monday, organizing my kids rooms!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

How did I miss this!!
He is so handsome


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

A little late, but happy 6 month birthday big boy Frodo! He's gotten HUGE!!! So handsome!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------

